# 0209 9472998929 , 02099472998929 gemein mißbrauchte Rufnummer einer Energieberatung



## RobbiHo (6 März 2013)

Wieder einmal einen traurige Geschichte.
Da rufen mit der Kennung 02099472998929 dynamische Frauen an um einen Termin zur Energieberatung zu vereinbaren, natürlich ohne vorheriges Werbeeinverständnis.

Die tatsächliche Inhaberin der Rufnummer betreibt zwar zufällig eine Agentur zum Preisvergleich kann aber für diese Anrufe ohne Erlaubnisse nichts:



> In den letzten Wochen haben uns vermehrt Kundenbeschwerden erreicht, wonach wir angeblich mehrfach täglich versucht haben sollen, Kunden per Telefon zu kontaktieren.
> Nachforschungen von den polizeilichen Ermittlungsbehörden und uns haben ergeben, dass unsere Rufnummern von unbekannten Dritten für aggressive oder sogar unerlaubte Werbung am Telefon missbraucht werden.


Diejenigen die -wo auch immer- eine Erlaubnis erteilt haben bekommen dann 2 Anrufe täglich. Na Prost.


> Zum Schutz der Privatsphäre rufen wir ausschließlich Kunden an, die uns vorab ein schriftliches Anrufeinverständnis erteilt haben. Diese Rufnummern kontaktiert unser Dialer-System in Ausnahmefällen maximal zweimal pro Tag – in der Regel seltener.


----------



## Antiscammer (9 März 2013)

Dialer-CC-Anrufe sind unzulässig.

Man kann ja mal einen Termin zur Energieberatung vereinbaren. Und dem Klinkenputzer, der da kommt, nachdem er seine Identität offenbart hat, gleich die von ihm zu unterschreibende Unterlassungserklärung aushändigen. Evtl. auch Polizei rufen, Personalien des Vertreters aufnehmen lassen, und Reisegewerbekarte zeigen lassen. Anschließend Beschwerde bei der Bundesnetzagentur und der Wettbewerbszentrale. Und die Inhaberin der Rufnummern, die unter gefälschter VoIP-Kennung da übertragen werden, ist sicher auch sehr daran interessiert, zu erfahren, wer die Fitzliputzen sind, die da ihre Nummern zur Identitätsfälschung verwenden.


----------



## Geltenpoth @aol.com (11 Juni 2013)

das gleiche bei mir nur ohne telenr. Anwalt und Polizei so werde ich das machen


----------



## Basil (21 September 2013)

In 2012 wurde ich von diesen Nummern über 3 Monate hinweg ca. 2 x täglich angerufen. Nach Rücksprache mit einem Mitarbeiter der Regulierungsbehörde sind das Wählautomaten, die halt mehrmals am Tag versuchen, einen Dummen zu finden. Wer zuerst reagiert, bekommt einen der armen Tröpfe an die Muschel, die für die Abzocker arbeiten und da Blaue von Himmel herunter lügen.

Das Schlimme ist, dass der Bloch an Rufnummern, über die diese Firma verfügt, recht gross ist, weshalb ein Sperren im Router oder mittels Software (ISDN-Monitor), schwer macht.

0209 - 947 299 xxxx

Die Vorwahl und die ersten beiden 3er-Gruppen sind immer gleich, die letzten 4 Ziffern können frei gewählt werden. Das sind mal eben 9999 Möglichkeiten.

Sowas ist zum Kotzen, wird aber von der Deutschen Telekom gefördert. ISDN wird bald abgeschafft, und mit den dann nur noch zur Verfügung stehenden VOIP-Anschlüssen bekommen wir dann noch eine breitere Basis für Betrugsantufe von türischen Callventern für billige Versicherungen, Ratenkredite oder was auch immer.


----------



## jupp11 (22 September 2013)

Basil schrieb:


> . ISDN wird bald abgeschafft,.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Integrated_Services_Digital_Network


> Die Telekom plant bis 2018 komplett auf "Annex J" umzustellen.[1] Das bedeutet dann das Ende für analoge Telefonanschlüsse sowie digitale Telefonanschlüsse des ISDN (und damit für ADSL-over-ISDN, "Annex B") im Netz der Deutschen Telekom.


toll....


----------

